# Since my mower ran out of gas....runs rough



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Did you change the fuel filter. You may have some junk trapped inside and it's restricting flow.


----------



## checkin2 (Jul 23, 2008)

*Lawnmower fuel problem*

There is no filter on this simple carb, just the screen on the end of the inlet tube from the tank, I just took it apart for the 5th time, cleaned every orifice, inspected it, & checks out good. I cannot buy a new carb, (plastic) as Briggs & Stratton does not carry them.
It runs good for the first 10 seconds from the primed gas, but goes back to chugging, I'm guessing maybe the vacuum drawing the gas is somehow weak, dont know that much about the part of the mower, but am going to look into it. Thank-you.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

*just a silly suggestion.... not sure if it willl work*

would opening the fuel tank cap make the mower running longer... just for experimental see if it is really the fuel supply causing the choking....

I assume base on simple physics... when the tank cap open, fuel is easier to draw... you know.. air pressure..in take, out take...etc.....

well this definitely not a long term solution... if it even works... but it could be a diagnostic thing...


----------

